# Mini Horse and Donkey Bonding Tips?



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Give them some time to work things out, especially if they've only been together a short while. Pecking orders take a while to sort out, and as long as he's allowing the jenny to eat, drink, and rest, and not drawing blood or attacking her, there's no reason to separate them. The rest they can generally work out on their own.


----------

